
Show HN: Prism – The perfect OAS (Swagger 2) companion - marbemac
http://stoplight.io/prism
======
marbemac
Hi HN, we originally developed this for internal use over at StopLight, and
realized that a lot of the tech could be re-purposed and re-packaged into a
nice little complementary tool for anybody working with Swagger. Thanks for
taking a look - happy to answer questions, and eager to hear any feedback!

